# Waterproof covers for Libre 2



## MrsOrehawa (Mar 13, 2022)

Hi all,

We are booked to go to Centre Parcs over Easter and I was wondering what kind of covers people would recommend for the water slides!! As a family, we love the slides and I don’t want to have to worry about knocking my libre off!!

Thanks,

Kate


----------



## Flower (Mar 13, 2022)

Hello

I've recently been using Dpatch for my Medtronic sensor as I was reacting to other products. They appear to be waterproof so far - not used it for swimming as yet - patches are described as water resistant and ok for swimming.








						Shop By Device
					

Protective Patches for Glucose Monitors Patches to Protect your CGM, Grip, including Freestyle Libre and DexCom. D Patch products are Hypoallergenic, Water Resistant, Easy To Apply, Colourful and Fun Diabetic Accessories. Abott, Miao Miao , bubblan, Diabetes, Diabetic, Type 1, Adhesive, Not...




					dpatch.co.uk
				




Have a great time on the water slides!


----------

